# I don't like this (United)



## Luanne (May 9, 2007)

I went in this morning to print out my boarding pass for a United flight tomorrow morning.  I'm getting the message that I'll need to check in with an agent at the airport.  I'm not liking this *at all*!  Anyone have any ideas of what this might be happening?  The flight was booked with ff miles, which usually doesn't make a difference, and it looks like they are still offering it up for sale on the United website, so I'm stumped.  Unless I'm being selected for _random_ screening. :annoyed:


----------



## Dave M (May 9, 2007)

There are several possibilities. You have hit on the most likely reason, thee are other possible explanations, including:

- If you don't yet have a seat assignment, it may be that the flight is oversold (or almost full) and remaining seat assignments are under airport control.

- It's possible that there has been an equipment change, requiring some change to seat assignments. Although such a change is usually noted as a "schedule change" in your UA online itinerary, it might not be so listed if the change was made yesterday or today.

- Although you have a reservation, it's at least possible that there was an error in processing your ticket and the ticket hasn't actually been issued. If you can look at your online itinerary and see a ticket #, starting with "016", the ticket has been issued. If not, prepare for what could be a long wait at the check-in counter tomorrow while it gets sorted out. And that leads me to....

...my recommendation: I would call UA and ask "Why?" If the rep doesn't know, ask to speak to a supervisor who might be able to figure it out. If you get the dreaded India call center on the line, you may have no choice but to hang up and try again (and again and again).


----------



## UWSurfer (May 9, 2007)

This is the second time I've seen seats referred to as being under "airport control".  What does THAT mean and why would they separate seat assignment from the rest of the system?


----------



## Luanne (May 9, 2007)

Dave M said:


> - If you don't yet have a seat assignment, it may be that the flight is oversold (or almost full) and remaining seat assignments are under airport control.


I have seat assignments and status online shows confirmed.



> - It's possible that there has been an equipment change, requiring some change to seat assignments. Although such a change is usually noted as a "schedule change" in your UA online itinerary, it might not be so listed if the change was made yesterday or today.


No schedule change shown.



> - Although you have a reservation, it's at least possible that there was an error in processing your ticket and the ticket hasn't actually been issued. If you can look at your online itinerary and see a ticket #, starting with "016", the ticket has been issued. If not, prepare for what could be a long wait at the check-in counter tomorrow while it gets sorted out. And that leads me to....


I do have a ticket number starting with 016.



> ...my recommendation: I would call UA and ask "Why?" If the rep doesn't know, ask to speak to a supervisor who might be able to figure it out. If you get the dreaded India call center on the line, you may have no choice but to hang up and try again (and again and again).


Sigh..........I was hoping not to have to do this.  I've found that most of the time lately when I've dealt with their agents they have been of absolutely no help.  But, I can always try.

Thanks much for your input.  I feel a little better anyway.


----------



## ricoba (May 9, 2007)

I have had this happen, and for me it was for a "random" security check (at least that's what were told).  

I have two assumptions, one, it was truly a random selection, or two, _my name matches on a security check list_


----------



## Luanne (May 9, 2007)

Just got off the phone with the "helpful" :annoyed: United agent and her supervisor.  All they could tell me was that it was a computer generated "error" and they can't override it.  I have to go see an agent, can't even use the self serve kiosk.  I am soooo


----------



## Dave M (May 9, 2007)

We will be interested in your report of what happens at the airport tomorrow....


----------



## Luanne (May 9, 2007)

Dave M said:


> We will be interested in your report of what happens at the airport tomorrow....



I can already predict.......long lines, frustration..........followed by more lines through security and then most probably the joy of being pulled out for extra security screening.  I told the supervisor that United was working very hard to lose a long time loyal customer.


----------



## Dave M (May 9, 2007)

I'm not sure it's a UA problem, despite what you were told. It could be a security check, as you originally suggested, which would be out of UA's hands.

I have flown over 1.5 million miles on UA and currently fly just over 100,000 miles per year on UA. They mess up sometimes, but I don't think any more so than any of the other U.S. legacy carriers.


----------



## Luanne (May 9, 2007)

I generally like United and they are usually my carrier of choice.  It's just been lately that I've gotten so frustrated with them.  And most of it has to do with trying to deal with their "live" agents.  I would so much rather just deal with the website.


----------



## debraxh (May 9, 2007)

Same thing happened to us on our recent ATA flight.  I almost exploded on the phone with them the night prior, as it took about an hour for them to tell me it was due to "random security".

We got to the airport a little early just in case, and the ticket counter agent was really nice although it took her quite a while to get us released because a supervisor needed to do it and she was busy at the gate.  She told us it was probably because one of our names matched someone on "the list". 

Aside from no boarding pass in advance we didn't get any additional security screening so who knows what it was all about.  We didn't even try web checkin on our return flight so don't know if it would have been a problem or not.


----------



## Luanne (May 9, 2007)

I doubt very much that my name is on some "list" as I've flown several times in the last few months, most recently yesterday.  This is the first time in a long, long time that I've had any difficulties.  That's why I was so surprised.  I'm sure the agent will be very nice.  My frustration is with how long it will most likely take me to get to that person.  I also wondered who the poor schmucks :ignore:  were who had to wait in the in line for an agent.  Now I know.


----------



## SherryS (May 9, 2007)

I fly a lot.....but when this happened to me, it WAS the dreaded "random" security check!  Just lucky, I guess!


----------



## dougp26364 (May 9, 2007)

Luanne said:


> I doubt very much that my name is on some "list" as I've flown several times in the last few months, most recently yesterday.  This is the first time in a long, long time that I've had any difficulties.  That's why I was so surprised.  I'm sure the agent will be very nice.  My frustration is with how long it will most likely take me to get to that person.  I also wondered who the poor schmucks :ignore:  were who had to wait in the in line for an agent.  Now I know.




If Ted Kennedy's name can get on a list, I suppose anyone else's can too. 

Lately I think they feel overweight middle aged midwesterners are terrorist in disguise as I seem to get singled out a little to often for it to be compelely random.


----------



## Luanne (May 9, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> Lately I think they feel overweight middle aged midwesterners are terrorist in disguise as I seem to get singled out a little to often for it to be compelely random.



Well, I only fit one of those three. :ignore:


----------



## falmouth3 (May 9, 2007)

The last time I saw that, I needed to get a boarding pass from the ticket agent because it was a full flight, even though I had a seat assignment.  I ended up getting exactly the seat I had reserved.  However, it would be a good idea to get to the airport good and early.

Sue


----------



## Pat H (May 9, 2007)

I had this happen to me twice. Both times they wouldn't tell me anything over the phone. Once I was told it was because another passenger and I had the same name. The second time it was for the dreaded SSSS. The strange thing is that on a US flight, there was another passenger with the same name. I was able to check in online the night before. She checked in at the counter and they just reprinted MY boarding pass and gave it to her. So I'm not sure I believe the first excuse.


----------



## bogey21 (May 9, 2007)

Possibly oversold.  If I were you, I'd get ther about an hour earlier than normal.  If oversold, the early birds get the seats first.

GEORGE


----------



## Luanne (May 9, 2007)

bogey21 said:


> Possibly oversold.  If I were you, I'd get ther about an hour earlier than normal.  If oversold, the early birds get the seats first.
> 
> GEORGE



Well, I'm going with dh who is on a different flight, different airline leaving about the same time.  We're planning on getting to the airport around 4:45 a.m.  I don't think things open up much before then, and I'm not sure I could talk him into leaving any earlier.  I guess I'll just take my chances.  The agent and her supervisor both assured me I had a ticket, and a seat.  Hope they knew at least that much.


----------



## Denise L (May 10, 2007)

Don't know if this will help. I went to check-in my family of 4 last year and the online system only let me check in 3 of us. I called and UA said sorry, have to check in at the airport. Someone on TUG suggested that I get a SkyCap to check the last person in, which I did, and it worked out great!  

Good luck!


----------



## Jimster (May 10, 2007)

*it happened to me*

United made me see an agent too.  I was a security check.  One other possibility is if your seat is the one that the air marshall is going to be using.


----------



## Icarus (May 13, 2007)

When you get to the airport try the Easy Checkin machine first. It may work, it may not.

-David


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2007)

Update.  Actually United did me a "favor" with this.    The line for an agent was much shorter than the kiosk lines.  I got my bag checked and my boarding pass (no additional screening, got the seats I was assigned) and was through security very quickly.  Absolutely no problems.  And I'll still never know what prompted the "random computer selection".


----------



## DougH (May 15, 2007)

Luanne said:


> And I'll still never know what prompted the "random computer selection".



I helped design the CAPPS system for several airlines.  If you were indeed a 'random' choice, nothing prompted it.  When we began the CAPPS profiling process, the ACLU pitched a fit saying that it unfairly targeted sectors of our society based on ethnic background. 

So, in order to appease them, we added a new random passenger selector that was exactly that...totally random.  Thus, no matter your racial, ethnic, or any other characteristic, you can still be selected for 'enhanced' processing.  My 9 year old daughter was the recipient of this process on our recent trip to Kauai !  So...nobody is exempt...unless of course they have been identified as an infant or other similar type passenger.


----------



## Dave M (May 15, 2007)

I don't think that was it, Doug. She didn't have the dreaded SSSS on her boarding pass and didn't have to go through the enhanced security procedures. Thus, unless you have an explanation, it's still a mystery as to why she was unable to check in online.


----------



## DougH (May 15, 2007)

Dave, I didn't see where Luanne said she didn't have the 'SSSS' on her boarding pass.  I see 'Pat H' mentioning it, but not Luanne.  And many times, the security line is much quicker than the normal line.

Maybe I'm missing something ??


----------



## Dave M (May 15, 2007)

I can't be 100% positive, but if you read the entire thread carefully, you'll note that secondary screening was merely one of a number of possibilities mentioned for Luanne's not being able to check in online. 

Because Luanne ultimately said, "I'll still never know....", I believe that when she got to the airport, nothing unusual (including secondary screening) happened that would give her a clue as to why she couldn't check in online - which was her question. Thus, it seems almost certain that if she had endured extra Security procedures, she would have mentioned it.

Perhaps most telling, though, is this quote from Luanne in her most recent post: "no additional screening...." That seems clear to me.


----------



## Luanne (May 15, 2007)

DougH said:


> Dave, I didn't see where Luanne said she didn't have the 'SSSS' on her boarding pass.  I see 'Pat H' mentioning it, but not Luanne.  And many times, the security line is much quicker than the normal line.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something ??



Sorry, thought I was clear in my post where I said I checked in and got through security with no additional screening.  The whole process was very quick, no issues.  As I'd mentioned the line to check in with an agent was short (there were 2 people ahead of me), while the kiosk lines were longer and would have probably taken more time to get through.


----------



## DougH (May 15, 2007)

Well...there are a kajillion other reasons (other than security) which could explain what happened.  Like ya said...guess you'll never know now !


----------

